# What State are you from?



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello forum members,

I was going to do a poll but you can only have 10 selections. It seems to me, many members are from the Northeast, US.
I know we have many members from Canada and all over the world, feel free to chime in. I am from Western New York - Buffalo area, edge of frozen Lake Erie.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Central Wisconsin.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Originally from *ALMOST HEAVEN ,WEST VA.* Now retired to south central Pa.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Finger Lakes, NY


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Western New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Colorado.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Minnesota.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Southern Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Iowa. 

There's a few Iowans on here. Rare though by comparison to most states represented.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Southern New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Maryland


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Central massachusetts


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

SE Twin Cities metro MN. 
Toro 924 Powershift.


----------



## Mavaholic (Mar 13, 2018)

Nw wi


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

State of Confusion


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

North Washington/Idaho/Montana.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Just outside Kitchener, Ontario.... aldfam4, we probably 100-150 miles apart, I don't have my GPS software up....


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Formerly Maryland, near Washington, D.C. where I grew up and worked, but moved when I retired to West-by-God-Virginia, where we don't have to plan our daily lives around traffic.

Even though according to the snowfall statistics web sites we get more snow here than there, I haven't noticed a significant difference.

And aldfam4, my mother's family was located in Buffalo, NY. I remember calling a cousin after one of those "lake effect" snowfalls and asking "Gary, how do you deal with 7 FEET of snow at one time?" He said he had to climb out a second floor window to get the front door open.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Paradise City Minnesota. Home of TORO'S World Headquarters. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

S.E. Michigan, the motor city


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Just east of Toronto, Ontario


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Southern Maine.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Upper Michigan ("Yooperland") although I am stuck in TX part of the year (but hoping to correct that error ASAP!!!!)


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

The center of northern Upper Michigan. The UP


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Fort McMurray, Alberta Canada.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

Northern Michigan.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

East central Oilberta. :smiley-gen125:


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

New Jersey


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Simcoe County,Ontario


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Peoples republic of Vermont


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

North Shore, Massachusetts


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Gatineau, Quebec, Canada


----------



## Brewerofales (Mar 4, 2019)

Western Massachusetts


----------



## TJG358 (Nov 30, 2018)

Fairplay, Colorado


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Lisbon Maine aaaha 🤣


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Maine


----------



## cadman56 (Feb 21, 2016)

S.E. Pa


----------



## kenc18901 (Feb 19, 2019)

Pennsylvania


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Ahh...in this glorious state that I reside...

With sweltering summers to winters where you slip and slide..

Autumn paints orange and reds across the land...

Which soon become buried from a lake effect snow band...

Spring comes forth with potholes that devour your car...

Enjoy each and every season, for the next one isn't very far. 


-Pure Michigan. :wink2:


----------



## Pantherhawk (Jan 23, 2019)

Central Iowa


----------



## slictrac6 (Sep 23, 2018)

Northern Illinois


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

WVguy said:


> Formerly Maryland, near Washington, D.C. where I grew up and worked, but moved when I retired to West-by-God-Virginia, where we don't have to plan our daily lives around traffic.
> 
> Even though according to the snowfall statistics web sites we get more snow here than there, I haven't noticed a significant difference.
> 
> And aldfam4, my mother's family was located in Buffalo, NY. I remember calling a cousin after one of those "lake effect" snowfalls and asking "Gary, how do you deal with 7 FEET of snow at one time?" He said he had to climb out a second floor window to get the front door open.


WVguy, I remember that storm very well, I had to tunnel my way to the garage. The 7 feet is no exaggeration, it did cover us in almost a day and a half. Roads were closed and couldn't be plowed - had to have payloaders and dump trucks come in from across the state of NY to cart it away. That's one for the ages, I will never forget.., got my first hemorrhoid during that storm, lol.


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lancaster, NY just east of Buffalo


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Northeast Ohio...where potholes are the size of children's swimming pools and sunglasses are a fashion statement, not a requirement. In the spring, if the temp climbs to 40 degrees, we roll down all of the car windows.


----------

